# Symposium Countdown



## Dan Anderson (Jun 13, 2003)

*Yo!  Folks!

One month and counting to the Symposium!  Again, I say this is going to be a hot event!  Heck, even I'd better get off my hind end and buy my plane ticket!  See you there!*

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Yo!  Folks!
> 
> One month and counting to the Symposium!  Again, I say this is going to be a hot event!  Heck, even I'd better get off my hind end and buy my plane ticket!  See you there!
> ...



Don't forget you owe someone a beer or a drink  at the syposium


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 14, 2003)

I might actually be able to go to this sucka.

I'll know in about 2 weeks!


----------



## DoctorB (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *I might actually be able to go to this sucka.
> 
> I'll know in about 2 weeks!
> ...



I'm looking forward to seeing here, Paul.  Love the opportunity to put faces and names together plus hearing the voice is always a lot of fun.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Emptyglass (Jun 16, 2003)

My plane tickets purchased and ready to go. Looking forward to seeing some of you again and meeting others for the first time.

Richard Curren


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 16, 2003)

Rikki,
I didn't forget.  I'll pay you out of the beers Lamont owes me.  

Paul,
Love to see you there even though you have never had me over to your mom's for what I hear is great cooking.

Tick tick tick, guys.  Time is moving.  Register now!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Rikki,
> I didn't forget.  I'll pay you out of the beers Lamont owes me.
> 
> ...




Dan, I look forward to our next exchanging of ideas and toasts 

Paul has never had me over either, I sense an issue here. I think he is on purpose DIS'ing us.  


BTW

TICK TICK


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 17, 2003)

> Paul has never had me over either, I sense an issue here. I think he is on purpose DIS'ing us.



Oh quit it! My doors are always open for you guys!

Just call at least 30 minutes ahead so I'll have time to hide the bodies. Moms secret recipe....Burgers anyone?


----------

